# Can't ls or dir in Telnet?



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I cant access TiVOweb plus so Im trying to manually start it but cant.

I goto run>telnet 192.168.8.208. I get a prompt in Telnet:

I type ls but this is what I get:










I also cant ftp into my TiVO

How do I enable ftp?

-Jay


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds like tivotools is missing, or it's not in your path. cd to where you tools are and type ./ls to see if it comes up.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

rbautch said:


> Sounds like tivotools is missing, or it's not in your path. cd to where you tools are and type ./ls to see if it comes up.


or his hack files were located in the /var partition


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Can anyone help me?


-Jay


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you try what rbautch suggested?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cd /busybox
do an LS
if it's not there
and your tivotools were previously located in /var,
you will have to reinstall tivotools.tar into a directory other than /var I suggest /busybox
if the /busybox contains programs like ls and others, then somehow your path statement in /etc/rc.sysinit/rc.sysinit.author doesn't include /busybox and you need to add it.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

ttodd1 said:


> Did you try what rbautch suggested?


Ok, if cd to any dir aside from busy box and type ./ls I get nothing.

If I do:

cd Busybox
./ls

This is what I get:










Thanks for the help guys/glas

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok looking at your author file what does your path=line say?


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

How can I view it?


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

easier is this
from Bash prompt type the following echo $PATH
report back what it says


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/tvbin


Thanks for the help Gunny!


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok now we know why it doesn't work
you are going to need to edit your author file
is this a zippered tivo?


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> is this a zippered tivo?


Yes sir it is.

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok cool
type author
and you should be able to change that path=line to 
./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Im sorry to be a PITA but where do I type it at? In the busybox dir?

do I type


```
author ./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
```
thanks for the help!!!!

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no from bash type author
your author file should open up for editing
change the path= line from what it says to what it should say
save
reboot tivo


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

OK:

I type:

Author
bash: vi: command not found


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok do it from /busybox


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

If I 

cd /busybox
author 

it says the same thing "bash: vi: command not found"

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok hmm
do a cd /busybox
then do ./vi /etc/rc.sysinit/rc.sysinit.author


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Ok this is what I get:

~
~
~
~
~
~
~
"/etc/rc.sysinit/rc.sysinit.author" line 1 of 1 --100%--


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hmm
ok exit out of that 
I meant to say etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
sorry
:q to exit out of vi


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Samething:

"etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" line 1 of 1 --100%--


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok do you have ftp access?
if so on your tools disk there is a working rc.sysinit.author file
ftp it to /etc/rc.d/
before you do that you need to make your tivo file system writable
do this by typing rw at bash
if THAT doesn't work do
mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

No ftp either. The only thing that works is playing my music from my PC on my TV.

I think I know what your going to tell me next. I need to rezipper it? DAM I WAS TRYING TO AVOID HAVING TO DO THAT. Can I still keep my recordings?

Or is there something else I can try?


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no need to rezipper really
just follow the directions on http://thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html for access ing your drive from a PC and creat a new author file it's all laid out step by step
use the boot disk 
you bought for zipper
you can also re-zipper and keep recordings intact by saying no to the image installation.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

But ill need to pull the drive and put it in my PC right?


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yessir
I'm amazed you still have bash access


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I know. Im not sure what happened. I didnt do anything; it just stopped working one day. Oh well.

Thank you sssooooooo much for your time!


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no problemmo
here's something you can TRY
from bash
do PATH=$PATH: ./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements:/enhancements
then do export $PATH
that will put things right temporarily and all the other tricks to edit teh author file should work again.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Gunnyman! What a thread! I had tears in my eyes... you RULE!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tears of sorrow?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

ehehehe tears of joy for humanity. Your kindness is much appreciated and I hope I can appreciate it more if the 6.3 upgrade comes out! :-D


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> no problemmo
> here's something you can TRY
> from bash
> do PATH=$PATH: ./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements:/enhancements
> ...


Just tells me no such dir.

I did manage to get ftp access. What should I do now?

I know you said to ftp a file from my tools disk.

What mode?
once I make it writable how do I cahnge it back to the way it was???

Thank you SSooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for the help.,

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ftp the author file from your tools disc in binary mode to /etc/rc.d


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

So I dont screw up anything else is it this one:










-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that's the one


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

> before you do that you need to make your tivo file system writable
> do this by typing rw at bash
> if THAT doesn't work do
> mount -o remount,rw /


After I xfer the file do I need to change it back to read only?

And How?

ro ?

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

file is xfer'ed but im not sure if I need to change the file system before I re-boot the TiVO


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it will revert back to ro on reboot


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Rebooting now...


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/crossing fingers


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

It worked!!!!

If you have paypal Id be more than happy to wire you some money for your help????

THANK THANK THANK YOU!!!!!

-Jay

PS: You can PM me your PP email and ill send ya some $


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no money required
just like seeing things work


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Ok, if you change your mind let me know.

Also, I hate to ask you for anymore help but is there a fix yet for the slow 'now playing list'?


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yep
go to the zipper wiki
at http://zipperwiki.thewallens.net and look at the troubleshooting section
or click here


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, nice job Gunnyman, you win the patience award.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the much needed break put me back where I used to be huh?


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Is there a walkthru on doing this so I dont have to keep taking up your time?

-Jay


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

The simplest solution would be to set your DNS to 4.2.2.2 in MFS with the netconfig TivoWebPlus module:

http://192.168.x.xxx/netconfig/ (I shouldn't have to say this but... replace the x's)

after you set it, reboot.

Edit: if anyone noticed, sorry for all the edits


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I dont have netconfig in my TWP, Ill have to install it when I get home tonight.

Thanks for the info!

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Is it normal that my TWP doesnt have netconfig?


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you SHOULD have netconfig
do http://tivoipaddress/netconfig and see if it loads.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I did and it didnt work. Maybe I put an old version on my TiVO?(I installed 1.2.1) Should I have a tab at the top that says netconfig? I know before all these problems I had it but last night when I reinstalled it its not there?

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah you should indeed
how long ago did you zipper?
what I would do is remove the twp install from your tivo and get the newest one from http://tivowebplus.sourceforge.net/


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

About 6mo ago. 

Ill check again when I get home tonight. Ill let you know

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

this link is slow but it's working 
I have no idea why netconfig got wiped from your install, it's been there since the beginning. I think perhaps your tivo hates you


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Can I just d/l that file and install it over the one thats there now???


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

now that I don't know
I'd follow the directions on the twp website


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

rpdre1 said:


> The simplest solution would be to set your DNS to 4.2.2.2 in MFS with the netconfig TivoWebPlus module:


I tried that:










Still slow as heck.



> # (Preferred) Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf, only /etc/resolv.conf.


In netconfig what DNS do I put it?










Thanks for everyones help thus far!!!!!!

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

try 205.171.3.65 for DNS


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

Did you reboot after you clicked Sumbit?


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

rpdre1 said:


> Did you reboot after you clicked Sumbit?


The TiVO or TWP???

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the tivo
it must be rebooted for these changes to take effect


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

n/m. I now see the button to reboot 

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Dam you guys have some patience!!!!


-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> try 205.171.3.65 for DNS


Nope, Still takes 15-30sec

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

then try the other suggestions in the wiki.
there's more than 1 way to skin a cat


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

0.0.0.0 ???? Ok, Ill try that next

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yup


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Dam it. Now I have NO TWP or Telnet Or ftp


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

huh? wth did you do? 
put the 0.0.0 in the wrong place I bet


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I think I know what I did. Before my last reboot I told hackman to load the clock on load:

/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed
rc.sysinit is complete


I think hackman hosed my rc.sysinit.author ? And now I have no ftp to ftp the file from the disk.

Wish I could just leave well enough alone!


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hackman can work bad mojo on you if that happened
and if you don't have a serial cable to connect your tivo to a pc you are re-zippering.
please please please be careful with the hackman utility.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

When I reboot my TiVO I can see what is going on in Hyper term but it wont give me a prompt


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hit enter?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

oh that's because the line turning ON serial bash got wiped as well
you're zippering again I'm afraid


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

nnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

How do I run zipper and NOT kill all the shows on my TiVO


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

just say no to image install


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Dam if its not one thing its another. 

I put in the LBA48 disk...It boots....It finds all the drives, but I never get 'Linux command prompt'. I dies say something about unknow chipset or something about 10 lines up from showing the last drive????

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is the same computer you used when you zippered teh 1st time around?


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Yea but I think I may Have got a new mother board since.

-Jay


----------

